# A Question About Christian Mingle



## SifuPhil

*Christian Mingle* is a dating website targeted at Christians, as the name implies, and they've been flooding the media with their ads. 

Now although I'm not a Christian I have nothing against them - in fact, as far as them finding a mate I wish them well. But I DO have a question about Christian Mingle's tagline ...

"*Find God's Match for you*".




Now, even though I've got my degree in Metaphysics and I've spent years studying the religions of the world, I STILL cannot fathom how this works.

If God wants you to find your Match, would He not just have them bump into you in the grocery store, or exchange glances in church? Would you not find your soul-mate while playing 12 cards at St. Bart's Wednesday-night bingo game? 

Does God have a commission arrangement with Christian Mingle?






Why would He plan it that you had to pay to join a site where there have been MANY *controversies* and false representations, just to find The One? Would He not just have one of the angels give both of you a little push toward each other one day in the park? 

Anyone here a member, either current or former, or have any kind of experience or thoughts about this?


----------



## That Guy

Was tempted (hmmm, temptation . . . perhaps that was the set-up for failure right off...) to try it and see if I could meet a sweet woman.  But, am worried about not exactly fitting their conservative beliefs and being shunned for my rather avant garde take on it all.

Does seem like another racket, doesn't it.  Perhaps the argument would be . . . . trying this site is in God's plan for you . . . oh, dear lonely heart.  Now, give us your hard earned cash as that's God's plan for us...


----------



## Anne

That exact same thing goes through my mind when I see those commercials.  Even if one believes that God is all-powerful...what if you don't have a tv or computer and never see the commercials....or live somewhere in the boonies where you don't hear of Christian Mingle??  Are you then destined to meet one loser after another because God didn't pick them out for you??    Horrors!!!!

Or, if you join Christian Mingle, is that a guarantee that all members are honest and kind, because they paid their dues??   What does God do with the money??


Sorry.....just raving..... :jaded:    no offense meant, whatever your beliefs are.........


----------



## FishWisher

I can understand your confusion, folks. But this Mingle business is just a johnny-come-lately.

I have been providing miraculous, romantic matches for many years, and not one has failed. Everyone is perfectly happy with their new love.

Just send me $50, and I'll send you the address and phone number of the one meant just for you. If you respond today, I'll also include a prayer cloth that you will treasure for many years to come. :greedy_dollars:

Blessings, dear ones...


----------



## That Guy

The check is in the mail, FishWisher . . .


----------



## Anne

A prayer cloth??   I dunno....I've gotten prayer rugs in the mail, and didn't see a lot of changes.  Of course, there was no guarantee with those.....


----------



## R. Zimm

I have never heard of it before this but from what I "sense" it would be much like a secular dating site in that it will more women signing up then men. Women are more likely to be seeking "Mr. Right" while men might be more interested in "Ms. Tonight", not that it's a given as to motives.

There are many women who have been left for another woman and then find comfort at a church so maybe this is a way for some of them to look around and still feel they might find a "Godly" man.


----------



## SifuPhil

Fish, I was kind of hoping that the Universal Divinity had a _ménage_ à _trois_ planned for me, so I'm sending $100 ...


----------



## pchinvegas

Cannot tell you how many times I have heard that commercial and laughed. I am not a religious person. I grew up in a home where everything bad was caused by the devil and good was always Gods plan. I find it hard to believe that people are really that gullible. I am an honest, law abiding person who treats others the way I wish to be treated.
As far as dating or looking for a mate. I am busy and very happy, if it ain't broke don't fix it !


----------



## Ozarkgal

It's all such a big gigantic bubbling, sucking bog, stinking pile of bulls***. I'm sure the all seeing, all benevolent one in the sky is sitting at his computer right now, waiting for the dough to roll in so he can punch the magic twanger and whalla...as soon as the moola hits the PayPal account, you will be rewarded with a soul mate and live eternally blissful ever after. 

What makes a so called Christian dating site, so much holier than thou, than other  suck you in, take your money and hope you don't get raped or worse dating sites?...The same lonely heart souls and freaky Freddies frequent them all.

 Sorry, I have no problem with people that are Christians. The beautiful thing about this country is that you are free to believe what you want. What I have a problem with is sucking money out of people in the name of religion and lining scamsters pockets with it and building gigantic tax free mausoleum-like mega-churches in the name of Christianity. If Christians are eager to part with their money, seems to me the so called Christians that are collectors could use much more of said money helping the needy. 

 Why not just go to church and meet someone? After all, if the people that frequent the Christian Mingle dating site are such Christians, they should be in church on Wednesday and Sunday.

Sorry for the rant, but this stuff gives me indigestion


----------



## SifuPhil

I guess it all depends upon the motivation of the founder(s). If they truly believed in what their site says, then I can't really fault them.

But if they're just in it for the money - well, then I hope there IS a Hell, because they'd be the perfect tenants for it.

I tend to be cynical about dating sites, but that's because the one time I tried it they hooked me up with a bulimic cannibal. 


Not pretty. Not pretty at all. layful:


----------



## rkunsaw

Fishwisher, I mistakenly added an extra zero to the $50 check making it $500. Please take out the $50 and send back $450. Cash or money order please, no checks.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> Fishwisher, I mistakenly added an extra zero to the $50 check making it $500. Please take out the $50 and send back $450. Cash or money order please, no checks.









..oh, your're sharp, rkunsaw!  We need to watch out for you!


----------



## TWHRider

I love the replies - they all pretty much sum up my thoughts.

The only other thought I might add regarding the high ethics and integrity of everyone joining Christian Mingle, is the old cartoon where the typing dog says to the cat observing him:

"Nobody knows you're a dog when you're on the other side of the keyboard"  nthego:

Getting in a car wreck and hooking up with the person that pulled you from the wreckage stands a better chance of not getting your throat slit, literally or figuratively and it's all free --- well except for your co-pays on what your car insurance didn't cover:stupid:


----------



## FishWisher

rkunsaw said:


> Fishwisher, I mistakenly added an extra zero to the $50 check making it $500. Please take out the $50 and send back $450. Cash or money order please, no checks.



Certainly, Larry! My pleasure to be of service.

Incidentally, I have decided on a different woman for you. You life will change completely very soon...


----------



## Ozarkgal

FishWisher said:


> Certainly, Larry! My pleasure to be of service.
> 
> Incidentally, I have decided on a different woman for you. You life will change completely very soon...



I hope Mrs. R won't be too upset about this current plan.


----------



## SifuPhil

TWHRider said:


> ... Getting in a car wreck and hooking up with the person that pulled you from the wreckage stands a better chance of not getting your throat slit, literally or figuratively and it's all free --- well except for your co-pays on what your car insurance didn't cover:stupid:



That's exactly what I used to do with MY relationships.

... just substitute "train wreck" for "car wreck".


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm old fashioned when it comes to online dating sites.  I've been off the market for around forty years now, married to a great guy for over 36 years, and lived with him a couple of years before that.  But, if I was interested in meeting someone again, I think I would do it the regular way, like just meeting someone in real life.

As far as Christian Mingle, I think that's what they believe regarding God making the match for them, and all the Christians who sign up are in the same state of mind.  I've met a few hard-core Christians in my day, and not to be disrespectful, but every other paragraph of conversation with them tends to lead to another quote from the bible, etc.  So, in my mind, that's the perfect site for them to use, and they'll likely be very happy with each other, as they have so much in common.

Going off track a bit, but I just got done watching a Dr. Phil TV show about a woman who used Match.com.  Her name was Mary Kay, and she seemed like a very nice lady.  The man she communicated with online, seemed to be a good match for her, so she met with him in person.  After seeing him for a little over a week, they held hands and kissed a couple of times.

Around the 8th day, she started seeing red flags.  He started insisting to look in her cell phone for calls she was getting (she was a real-estate saleswoman, so she had lots of phone activity).  She went with him out to dinner with a couple of her friends, and they told her to dump him, he didn't seem right.

She told him she needed a break and wasn't ready for dating again.  He broke into her garage, waited for her, stabbed her 11 times, and a neighbor heard her screams and called the police.  Turns out he killed a girlfriend in the past with a machete, but the charges didn't stick so he was set free.  He told the cops that he was there to kill Mary Kay, not just hurt her.

Guess that stuff can happen in any relationship regardless of how the folks met, but it sours me on online dating sites, Christian or not.  PS: I'm sure the CM site has a good PR man who knew that slogan would be a good sell, even if they really kind of believed it.


----------



## Anne

Seabreeze, I also saw a woman on Dr Phil who had found a man on a dating site.  She "knew" him online for a few years, and ended up sending him over $3,000.00, and though he kept promising he would fly to meet her, he just had one excuse after another as to why he couldn't....but still had her convinced he loved her.   Dr Phil found out he had more than one alias, and more than one other woman he was communicating with, and the woman still insisted he would never lie to her!!!  

I've heard also, of women ending up dead after meeting on those sites, and of course, it happens even when people meet normally and are together for years.  But I just can't imagine meeting someone that way, either.  I guess I'm old fashioned, but would rather meet through a friend or family member; just seems safer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I feel the same way Anne.  I saw another show where this young women was scamming men she met online.  After having sex with them, she would falsely tell them she was pregnant, and take money from them for an alleged abortion.  Turns out she had a couple of different names/profiles, and the men soon saw her game and warned others.  What is wrong with these people??


----------



## That Guy

After reading all the above latest posts . . . I'm never, ever stepping outside again!  In fact, I'm crawlin' underneath the bed right now and I ain't never comin' out . . . YIKES!


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm thinking of starting my OWN online dating service - I'll call it *Taoist Mingle*.

If you _find_ a partner, or if you do _not_ - it's all the same.


----------



## R. Zimm

Too deep for me, I'd just use the latest cologne and go to the race track.


----------



## That Guy

After them "racy" chicks, eh?


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> After them "racy" chicks, eh?



He wants to find a fine filly on Friday, feed her fresh fish and then fill her with foals.


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> After reading all the above latest posts . . . I'm never, ever stepping outside again!  In fact, I'm crawlin' underneath the bed right now and I ain't never comin' out . . . YIKES!



No, no, no!!!   If the monsters aren't in your closet, then you just KNOW they're under the bed!!!


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> No, no, no!!!   If the monsters aren't in your closet, then you just KNOW they're under the bed!!!



You're right!  Now, I'm just gonna have to run in circles screaming my fool head off . . .!!!


----------



## lilpoppy1

That was funny. You have a great sense of humor. I do receive prayer cloths in the mail. haha. I think its rediculous that they tell me not to open the secret message until I have placed the cloth somewhere near my heart, under the pillow, tagged to my clothes, and even under a precious lamp. Crazy. I wonder how many people would send you 50 bucks to get them a date. haha. Have a great day.


----------



## That Guy

lilpoppy1 said:


> I wonder how many people would send you 50 bucks to get them a date. haha. Have a great day.



Send me $50 and I'll get you a date.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Send me $50 and I'll get you a date.


----------



## Anne

What the h*ll is that??!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> What the h*ll is that??!!



It's a $50 date, of course. 

You should see my $100 banana ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

sifuphil said:


> View attachment 563




wtf???!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> It's a $50 date, of course.
> 
> You should see my $100 banana ...




I don't know what that disgusting looking thing is for the $50.00 date is, but based on that, your $100 banana really scares me.


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> It's a $50 date, of course.
> 
> You should see my $100 banana ...




I guess....that could look like a date, with enough imagination.   But the banana sounds spooky.   If you show it, you gotta show ALL of us, tho.      :bananalama:


----------



## That Guy

$50 for a date.  Isn't that prostitution???


----------

